# Male or female azureus?



## nanc1061 (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi all,

I believe this is a female? Am I right?


----------



## nanc1061 (Nov 17, 2017)

So many have looked at my post...does anyone know if this is a male of female? Thanks


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Female would be my guess, but your pictures make it very difficult to see the toe pads and folk may not be wanting to take a guess because of that. You are forcing us to go off of the back angle and posture because we can't see the front toe pads 

Mark


----------



## nanc1061 (Nov 17, 2017)

Encyclia said:


> Female would be my guess, but your pictures make it very difficult to see the toe pads and folk may not be wanting to take a guess because of that. You are forcing us to go off of the back angle and posture because we can't see the front toe pads
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark!! I will definitely try taking different angle photo's, and post again!


----------

